# Disappearing positive on preg test?



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I think I'm pregnant, but my period is not due until the 11th. I got an early home pregnancy test today by Inverness ('Acue Clear').

Anyway, I did the test, and when the dye moved over the windows there was a very very faint line in the test window. By the time the test was done (a clear line in the control window) the line in the test window was gone.









It's still early, but it said compare to First Response, which said you can test 5 days early.

Is it possible that it was positive? Or is it a false positive? Or is that just the line in "background" that would show up *if* I was pregnant?

If I hold it up to the light and twist it, I can _sort of_ see the line, but it looks white, not pink.

I'm so confused. It's going to drive me nuts until I know.







:


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

So I just looked on peeonastick.com, and the test I did was a 50 mIU/ml sensitivity. Mabe I should get a 25 and try that instead??


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I would just wait a few more days and test again.. I've never had that happen and it sounds like what I've heard with the "off brands" where it's just the line and as the urine moves across it highlights it so I can't say I'd call that a true positive. Did that make sense







? You could also try another brand and see if it shows better.. good luck







.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
So I just looked on peeonastick.com, and the test I did was a 50 mIU/ml sensitivity. Mabe I should get a 25 and try that instead??









: we cross posted.. I would get a more sensitive test seeing as it's still early. Please keep us updated!


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG, North! I can't believe you might be joining us! I (sort of) feel like I know you from around here (and also I used to be on healthboards some) and I'm so excited to find out if you're pregnant! Be sure to keep us updated. And good luck getting whatever result it is you want.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say give it a week and try again! (Easier said than done, I know!)

The month we tried to get preggo this time around, I started testing 5 days before my period should have started, and got a negative. I am NOT a master of patience, so I probably tested every day, every other day, sometimes twice a day, until I got a positive test, which was *TWELVE DAYS* after my period should have started. I thought I was going to go crazy, and I spent well over $100 on pregnancy tests! YIKES!


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christyc* 
I am NOT a master of patience, so I probably tested every day, every other day, sometimes twice a day, until I got a positive test, which was *TWELVE DAYS* after my period should have started. I thought I was going to go crazy, and I spent well over $100 on pregnancy tests! YIKES!

Um yeah, that's me!


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeannie81* 
(and also I used to be on healthboards some)

Really? What was your username?


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

So I got a First Response on the way home tonight. Deffinitly negative. But, my period is not due for 5 more days. I'll be retesting for sure!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

There are more false negatives than false positives. Wait about 5 days and try again!!!

I am 6 weeks now and my first was a really light line that kept getting darker and darker over a few days and a few tests. I took it initially a few days before my period was due.


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

As you are testing early, why not test first thing in the morning?

I tested twice in one day about 3-4 days prior to my AF due date.

The tests were done in the afternoon.

The first test showed a positive. I wanted to double check to make sure it wasn't a false positive so I did another test but it showed as negative.

I tested the next morning and it showed positive.

I think the second one in the afternoon showed as negative because I was not yet due and the HCG levels in my urine were low due to watering down and peeing during the day ... if that makes sense.

Good luck to you! Fingers crossed.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

North testing this early on you need to use first morning urine only because that is when the hcg is at its highest by testing in the day time your urine will be diluted enough that you probably wont see a


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

So I did a Clear Blue test this morning (the +/- kind). I don't know what to think anymore... the top part of '+' was _slightly_ visible. But that's it.








:







:







:


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

:










I'm the test-every-day-until-my-period-comes type. I bought tests online at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com that were 20 mIU/mL sensitivity for less than $1 apiece, after s&h and taxes.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Get a digital. They cost a bit more but sometimes rather than decipher the lines it's better to get a "clear" answer. The morning I got my very very faint positive I ran out and got a digital which said positive. I felt better after that because I wasn't thinking is it or isn't it all day. I hope you get the results you want!


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

I second the digital type.

We started ttc and the day my first period was due, I took a test....absolutely having NO expectation of being pregnant. It was the kind with he + sign. In hindsight, there was no mistaking it. But, the digital one said "PREGNANT." In fact, 3 more said the same thing. And, a blood test done by my NP the next day.

I so, so hear you....

Have you tried the digital today?????


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Really? What was your username?

jbaby. or maybe it was j_baby? i haven't really been on there much since i have found mdc.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
So I did a Clear Blue test this morning (the +/- kind). I don't know what to think anymore... the top part of '+' was _slightly_ visible. But that's it.








:







:







:

YOU'RE PREGNANT!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Post a picture.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre* 
Post a picture.
















I don't think it would show in a picture. It's hard to explain, the but on the top part of the '+' symbol, it's the left side of the line. Not the whole line. Again, I don't know if it's shading of the line underneither or not. It's really very faint.

Maybe I'll get a digital today, but I can't let my husband know. He's going to kill me. He said if I need more tests I have to go to the dollar store.









How much does a digital cost?


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre* 
Post a picture.
















The first one I did, the "disipearing positive" one, is really visible now. But I'm assuming that's the evaporation line. Right?


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't remember exactly, but digitals are more than 20 bucks. Better wait a few days


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mumof3Nic* 
Get a digital. They cost a bit more but sometimes rather than decipher the lines it's better to get a "clear" answer. The morning I got my very very faint positive I ran out and got a digital which said positive. I felt better after that because I wasn't thinking is it or isn't it all day. I hope you get the results you want!









Ha! Digitals don't do early read, do they? And, nevermind that, when I was testing positive on a POAS non-digital and wasn't positive it was positive, I bought a digi. It was negative, but then when I pulled it apart, turns out there is a regular POAS-looking stick in there. It had two lines. I called the number on the box and asked them about it. They said it isn't positive unless the digital read says "+". But that it READS THE LINES on the internal POAS thing. Frig--I could do that; it was pretty clear to me! And, I was pregnant. Stupid digital tests. I got a positive on the digital several days after getting positives (clear ones) on regular POAS sticks with two lines.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The best tests to use this early have the lowest detection of hcg 25mIU is about the lowest you can find in the usa. For a list of tests and how much hcg they detect go here

According to the information I found on the cbe digi it detects at 50mIU that may have changed since I put the web site together 2 yrs ago tho. If anyone sees one that needs updating let me know and I will do so ASAP.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

OK, seriously, anyone who is the paranoid sort who will want to take multiple tests, go online and buy a pack of those cheap test strips and stop spending so much money at the store! If you go to eBay and search for pregnancy test strips, you should be able to find packs of 10 or 20 for under $10 shipped.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I'm not paranoid, just impatient.







:


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

They do have digital tests that are early detection now. I have actually had really mixed luck with pregnancy tests. I had a disappearing + that was not real. The following month I had a very faint + that was so faint I thought it was an evap, followed the next morning by 2 different stark white negatives and a digital "pregnant" all with the same cup of FMU.







: I went in and had a beta within the hour and my hcg was 46. But FRER and Answer Early (the brands I used) are supposed to test much lower levels than that and the digital was supposed to test at 50!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
Ha! Digitals don't do early read, do they? And, nevermind that, when I was testing positive on a POAS non-digital and wasn't positive it was positive, I bought a digi. It was negative, but then when I pulled it apart, turns out there is a regular POAS-looking stick in there. It had two lines. I called the number on the box and asked them about it. They said it isn't positive unless the digital read says "+". But that it READS THE LINES on the internal POAS thing. Frig--I could do that; it was pretty clear to me! And, I was pregnant. Stupid digital tests. I got a positive on the digital several days after getting positives (clear ones) on regular POAS sticks with two lines.


I found out at 3 wks 5 days I was pregnant with the digital.. my cousin found out around 2 weeks. We tested the same day. It can take awhile to while it "reads" the results but from my experience if you are getting some sort of unclear reads on the regular sticks then it can definitely be helpful. As for cost I got a package of 3 on sale at Walmart for around 10 dollars I think. I didn't think that was a bad deal at all!

Honestly North.. if you are impatient get the digi. If it says negative wait a few days and know that it is more cost effective to get a box with more than one it. If the first says - and you still feel preggers then wait a few days and test again. I'm a poas-aholic so I suppose that's easy for me to say. I wonder what my new addiction will be now that I'm "done" having babies after this one?


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought clearblue digital and they told me that I was pregnant before AF was due.


----------



## Ellarae (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohhh, sounds like me first positive.







Only the very bottom of the positive line was pink, the rest was white. It took two more days to show up completely, but I'm definitely pregnant! So, congratulations! Oh, and I'm the type ro test three times a day until I know for sure too.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only POAS-aholic ("Hi, my name's Erin..").









I convinced DH not to get all hyper about me getting the digi tests, but it's pretty bad when the woman at CVS says "still not sure yet, huh?". They're gunna know me by name.

So I did the digi test - negative. I'll do it again in the morning with FMU, and if that is negative too, I'm waiting for AF.

(Or I'll just go to the dollar store.)


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, but it sounds like a BFN to me. If you o to peeonastick.com, she talks about what you described, and I recently had it happen to me while obsessively POAS'ing, LOL!

Basically, the POAS lady says that when the urine and dyes and stuff passes over, on some tests, there is going to be a noticeable "dip" or "line" in the test strip where the HCG-reactive line is "painted on". When your urine passes over, depending on what exactly the reactive strip all has in it, on some tests, you are gonna see a change, like a white line, or what looks like a "dip" or "groove" in the test strip. After the urine has all passed over and the dye all slides down the strip, if none ADHERES to the place where the hcg-reactive line is, then there is no hcg present. If this sounds like what you saw, then the test is negative. Again, i'm very sorry.

She recommends reading the test at the time specified, and using what you see at THAT POINT as your result. So, if the test says the results are valid at ten minutes, look at the strip at 10 minutes, and determine the results. Anything that might have happened before that, or after that, is not valid.

Now, of course, this is all general, and some people are gonna have anecdotal stories of "this haoppened to me....", but a true positive is going to STAY positive for at least 10 minutes or so.

Best wishes!!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
I don't remember exactly, but digitals are more than 20 bucks. Better wait a few days









WHAT?? omg, where the heck are you?? lol
ive never even one more than 15 for one and this was years ago...now i dont see them more than 2/16 unless its cvs which is the most expensive thing for those around here.

if youre not oopposed to walmart, the clearblue are 2/8 something. if you are, target has them 2/9 something, i think. other than that, i havent looked anywhere, lol. those are digital and supposedly readable 5 days early, though the package insert doesnt say what the number needs to be for a reading, i read that dang thing over....and over to check and see if it did say, though by the time i got digital ones, i was 11 weeks, and i wanted it just for the thrill of seeing 'pregnant'







since i never have before!! and it was when i told my dad this time, so i got him to buy them, hehe


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Basically, the POAS lady says that when the urine and dyes and stuff passes over, on some tests, there is going to be a noticeable "dip" or "line" in the test strip where the HCG-reactive line is "painted on". When your urine passes over, depending on what exactly the reactive strip all has in it, on some tests, you are gonna see a change, like a white line, or what looks like a "dip" or "groove" in the test strip. After the urine has all passed over and the dye all slides down the strip, if none ADHERES to the place where the hcg-reactive line is, then there is no hcg present. If this sounds like what you saw, then the test is negative. Again, i'm very sorry.

That's kind of what I figured. And then after that happened I was determined to make sure, so I used like 4 other brands.
















I was freaked out by the possibility at first, now I'm getting kinda bummed. Maybe it's time to TTC for real now...


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, sometimes it takes a possible surprise to get you into the baby-making groove again


----------

